# fiber cement router bit?



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Have a job coming up where I need to install HZ5 panels around arch top windows. Thinking a router would be ideal to cut the arches, but I cant seem to find any info on a router bit that will work.

I can find blades for the carvex, but I think a router and trammel would be faster and more precise


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RB~84211c~2

http://www.cshardware.com/tools/power-tools/bits/cmt-84211.html?gclid=CPvK2p7YzsgCFZU1aQodRy8JqQ


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I know Bad Dog Bits has some bits for marble, they might have something that would work

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rblakes1 said:


> I know Bad Dog Bits has some bits for marble, they might have something that would work
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Just bought a set Bad Dog bits, love the chit out of those things. Also got the diamond grinder blade.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just bought a set Bad Dog bits, love the chit out of those things. Also got the diamond grinder blade.


I saw that blade at Cedia, how is it?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I saw that blade at Cedia, how is it?


Amazing. We just laid s marble mosaic flour and out chit the marble without chipping and with the diamonds along the side we could shape then without effort.

I'm getting the router bits next.

And the drill bits do everything they say they can.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Amazing. We just laid s marble mosaic flour and out chit the marble without chipping and with the diamonds along the side we could shape then without effort.
> 
> I'm getting the router bits next.
> 
> And the drill bits do everything they say they can.


The drill bits are OK, I've broken quite a few of them. They are great for drilling grouted door frames, but the lack of split point makes them walk all over the place, you really need to be able to put your weight on the bit.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> The drill bits are OK, I've broken quite a few of them. They are great for drilling grouted door frames, but the lack of split point makes them walk all over the place, you really need to be able to put your weight on the bit.


Yeah, I wasn't trying to pretend they are perfect, just that they do everything they said it would. I just started putting my punch in my bags to get it started. 

The thing I like about them is they don't get bound up in wood. A tougher start but with the shaft cut the east it is and the way the head shreds the material is a constant feed speed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, I wasn't trying to pretend they are perfect, just that they do everything they said it would. I just started putting my punch in my bags to get it started.
> 
> The thing I like about them is they don't get bound up in wood. A tougher start but with the shaft cut the east it is and the way the head shreds the material is a constant feed speed.


They drill really slow in wood, and they don't drill clean so they aren't good for finish work.

They are a jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> They drill really slow in wood, and they don't drill clean so they aren't good for finish work.
> 
> They are a jack of all trades master of none.


Not aggressive just constant. And definitely not a finish bit.

Biggest plus for me is being able to drill through multiple materials at once. I just had to drill a tuff form pan and had spaced it with fiber cement. So I was able to predrill the pan, fiber cement and into the joists with one bit.


----------

